# Europe Reviews, June 2009



## Keitht (Jun 3, 2009)

Maeva Clubhotel Saint Raphael, France

Review by Patty & Hart Solomon

First review for this resort


----------



## Keitht (Jun 3, 2009)

Club Marbella, Spain

Review by Sandy Tallon


----------



## Keitht (Jun 3, 2009)

Village Heights Golf Resort, Crete, Greece

Review by Terence & Jennifer Jackson


----------



## Keitht (Jun 3, 2009)

Apartamentos Plaza Basilica - Royal Holiday Club, Spain

Review by Kathy Crandall


----------



## Keitht (Jun 3, 2009)

Marriott's Marbella Beach Resort, Spain

Review by Dan Heilman


----------



## Keitht (Jun 3, 2009)

Club La Costa Lagunamar Suites, Portugal

Review by Eve Annick

First review for this resort


----------

